# You gotta see this!



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Captive bred masked angel. This video says it all:


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

How much ?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

you could try contacting the breeder. She is on RC. I'll bet there'll be a long waiting list. But get on it now if you got the $$$$$. 

I love the way they swim around the tank hunting food. Aren't they cute? aren't they gorgeous?! I'll just watch the videos for now until manna falls from heavens. Then I'll trade them in for these fishes. pfffttt.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

zoapaly said:


> How much ?


The signs at macna for the raffle of this said your chance to win a 25,000.00$ fish. So im assuming 25 grand. I still cant believe they raffled one off. The winner apparently bought almost all the raffle tickets.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

6 of them sadly died while at macna


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

25 grand   
I hate this hobby , i want shutdown my tank and stop looking for rare fish ..im out....


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Humaguy on rc has 3 of them in his personal collection. That guy has uber impressive collection of rare fishies


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nc208082 said:


> 6 of them sadly died while at macna


OMG. 6x25k=$150k!

just sad these little guys are gone.


----------

